# marble betta!!!



## Super Betas616 (Jul 21, 2009)

Im going to get a betta fish friday and i was wanting a marble and how can i tell if its a marble betta



Thank you

:redyay:


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Step 1: Open eyes
Step 2: Look at fish

jk, i dont know


----------



## Sorineh (Jul 26, 2009)

They are basically white or salmon pink faced Bettas in which the colours are splashed or blotched with no defined borders between the body and the fins or tail.

Two types of Marble Betta exist: 
a) the traditional Marble, which is a dark bodied fish with a white head or face and lacking in the colours red, green, blue and steel blue; and 

b) the Coloured Marble. The fins of the Coloured Marble show a sharp-edged mix of light and dark colours (red, green, blue, and steel blue) and the face and chin are white or pink / salmon coloured.


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

Omg I think I have a coloured marble betta, judging by Sorineh's description.


----------



## poptartab97 (Aug 11, 2009)

White or salmon pink faced Bettas in which the colours are splashed or blotched with no defined borders between the body and the fins or tail. 
*Two types of Marble Betta exist:* 
a) the traditional Marble or Piebald, which is a dark bodied fish with a white head or face and lacking in the colours red, green, blue and steel blue; and 
b) the Coloured Marble. The fins of the choice Coloured Marble show a sharp-edged mix of light and dark colours (red, green, blue, and steel blue) and the face and chin are white or pink / salmon coloured. 

i found this at http://watershed3.tripod.com/types.htmlhttp://watershed3.tripod.com/types.html


----------



## WickedKelpie (Aug 9, 2009)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=27060

This is a link to a pic of my betta, Zero. 

He is a crown-tailed marble betta. If it looks like this, its probably marble.


----------

